# Paph. armeniacum



## JPMC (Nov 13, 2011)

This is the first year that I've had Paph. armeniacum in bloom for 12 months of the year. This is a fresh flush of blooms that should be marking the next round. It blooms most heavily in the winter but this year there were 2 blooms that lasted all summer.





[/IMG]


----------



## Lycaste53 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice, wonderful plants!


----------



## T120 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,
what amazing plants:drool:, can I ask about medium etc,or would that be giving away secrets!! Thankyou


----------



## Dido (Nov 13, 2011)

everytime great if I see your plants. 

Hope mine will look one day the same.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 13, 2011)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrismende (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my! I'm just starting down this path, and it's so wonderful to see these pictures right now! What is the medium you are using inside that sphag lining, and how long has the large basket been intact?


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2011)

Grow It Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPMC (Nov 13, 2011)

T120 said:


> Hi,
> what amazing plants:drool:, can I ask about medium etc,or would that be giving away secrets!! Thankyou



Thank you.

They're planted in "standard" paph mix: fir bark, perlite, and charcoal. The baskets are wire baskets with long-fibered sphagnum moss lining the basket to retain the mix. I grow them with bright "cattleya" light and the night temps. are 60F in winter and 70F in summer. The daytime temps are about 10-20F higher. They're kept moist/wet year-round. I water daily in the summer and every other day in the winter. They get weekly applications of fertilizer (urea-free) at 125-150 ppm.


----------



## JPMC (Nov 13, 2011)

chrismende said:


> Oh my! I'm just starting down this path, and it's so wonderful to see these pictures right now! What is the medium you are using inside that sphag lining, and how long has the large basket been intact?



I use "standard" paph mix: fir bark, perlite, and charcoal. The middle basket is in its 10th year. The others are in their 4th year.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 13, 2011)

I can not get my plants to do that. I've had them in a basket for over a year, std Paph mix and water when they are drying out (not completely) but mine have rotted! Do you use "large" particles as your Std mix"?


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 13, 2011)

Stunning! I would love all my plants to look like that!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2011)

Spectacular plant!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Spectacular! :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: Your armeniacum baskets never ceases to amaze me...


----------



## JPMC (Nov 14, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> I can not get my plants to do that. I've had them in a basket for over a year, std Paph mix and water when they are drying out (not completely) but mine have rotted! Do you use "large" particles as your Std mix"?



I'm sorry to hear that. Mine were rotting while they were in pots. I use fine fir bark and perlite. Since I grow indoors there may be a slightly lower humidity level than in a greenhouse. I also have fans directed at them all day long (they're off at night).


----------



## emydura (Nov 14, 2011)

Just amazing.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info JP.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW ! Simply fantastic !!:clap::clap:
Like Rick, mine didn't fair well in this method either..but it was my fault as I would let them go too dry, and also mealies feasted on them . I have salvaged a couple of pieces but they will never bloom for me I am sure.:sob:


----------



## Roth (Nov 14, 2011)

Best grown armeniacum I have seen for years...

The last time I saw such plants, it was at Norris Powell place, armeniacum 'Los Osos' FCC/AOS, grown in a plastic basket too, many growths, many blooms. The basket was about 5L if I remember, that was in 1995...

SlipperKing for the rotting armeniacum, it can be either a lack of lime, or the base of the growths or stolons are allowed to dry out a bit too much. Many armeniacum that rot have their rot starting from the stolons, even tiny pieces of stolon, and moving up to the bigger growth.


----------



## Marc (Nov 15, 2011)

I remember that you posted these before but I still think it's a very impressive sight to see such big plants.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 15, 2011)

Roth said:


> Best grown armeniacum I have seen for years...
> 
> The last time I saw such plants, it was at Norris Powell place, armeniacum 'Los Osos' FCC/AOS, grown in a plastic basket too, many growths, many blooms. The basket was about 5L if I remember, that was in 1995...
> 
> SlipperKing for the rotting armeniacum, it can be either a lack of lime, or the base of the growths or stolons are allowed to dry out a bit too much. Many armeniacum that rot have their rot starting from the stolons, even tiny pieces of stolon, and moving up to the bigger growth.



Bingo! I believe that is how it happened, A BIG Thank you! Roth!


----------



## NeoNJ (Nov 15, 2011)

JPMC said:


> I use "standard" paph mix: fir bark, perlite, and charcoal. The middle basket is in its 10th year. The others are in their 4th year.



Magnificent! Do you grow them with any supplemental lighting or is the window light their only light exposure ?


----------



## JPMC (Nov 15, 2011)

NeoNJ said:


> Magnificent! Do you grow them with any supplemental lighting or is the window light their only light exposure ?



I supplement with T5 lights.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 15, 2011)

To see your P.armeniacums growing in these baskets is a great sight over and over !!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought a couple of micranthums and armeniacums to do this with and haven't had the time yet to get the baskets, maybe tonight...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Nov 15, 2011)

...you post these pics just to torture us don't you?!? Just kidding  They're freakin awesome! I think you could probably post Weekly updates of these and everyone would still click to look longingly at them  I need to get brave and try this...haven't had the best of luck with parvi's in the past, but I finally have a micranthum growing forward rather than shrinking every year after being in a ecoweb mesh pot for the summer, so maybe the extra airflow is helping under my growing conditions.


----------



## Stone (Nov 15, 2011)

JPMC, I am stunned with the growth on those things! Congratulations:clap::clap:


----------



## brice (Nov 16, 2011)

IT's AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!

Brice


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 16, 2011)

Gob smacking!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 16, 2011)

Wonderful basket case!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 16, 2011)

Om., Om., lots of jealousy here in Luxembourg :drool::drool:!!!! Bravo!!! Jean


----------

